# Welcome Home Zoe!



## JewelerSteve (Apr 14, 2010)

We recently relocated to West TN to start a farm/rescue and in a very short while discovered that our area is a prime dumping grounds for unwanted pets. It's heart breaker really. 

A while back my wife was out on the tractor working and called me to see if I wanted to bring some food to a dog that refused to leave her side. I grabbed a couple cups of food and headed out to meet this dog. The poor thing was massively underweight. Easily 20 pounds thin. When I offered her some food she inhaled it without seeming to even chew it. Add to this, the poor thing was caked in cow manure and after spending some time with her we determined that she was apparently surviving by eating it. 

We decided she was coming home from the farm with us. She was given a bath, fed a small amount of food, given another bath, and then left to sleep since it was late. 










The next day started the process of making sure that she was dumped and not just lost, and then trying to get her on solid food slowly so she didn't get sick. Over the next couple of weeks we put a couple pounds on her, got her to the vet for a health check, deworming and spayed. 

Since then she has become an amazing dog. Our other rescue dog, Daisy, gets along her her like they were litter mates. She is quite, absolutely loves going to the farm to run and swim, and only whines when she thinks we may be going somewhere without her. 










I will never understand what makes people do the things they do to dogs. But I'm glad that we have her with us now. Besides, how can you not love a face like this?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... What cute dogs! Thank you for taking her in ... the poor thing. 

I have rescued a number of dogs in the past ... and one looked familiar to your Zoe. She was at a kill shelter on her euth date ... approximately 9 months old ... starved to a bag of bones ... and found along side of a dead starved horse. She was also scared to death of all humans ... but mostly men.

She is now happy and healthy ... and will be 10 years old this January.  She now belongs to a relative.

The picture is after a few months of some good food and vetting.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Zoe looks amazing! She did get lucky when she found you and your wife.....



> I will never understand what makes people do the things they do to dogs


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## JewelerSteve (Apr 14, 2010)

I like to think that we are the lucky ones. She has been an amazing companion. 

I've had dogs that stayed close and kept their eyes on us. But I've never had a dog that was so desperate to be with us. Any time we go where she can't get, even if it's up on a 2 foot high porch she can't climb up to, she starts to get upset. I can only imagine that she is terrified of losing track of us.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

That is a cute face to love. I agree I do not understand why some people are so cruel.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

She is so lucky to have found you guys!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

She's beautiful, and very fortunate that she found you and your wife.


----------



## BentleyandToya (Dec 11, 2012)

I love your story; you and your wife have such big hearts. I love that face with her toy!


----------

